# 29" Bikes - demnächst auch bei Canyon ?



## canyon_biker (26. August 2010)

Jeder namhafte Hersteller führt mittlerweile (zumindest für 2011 in Planung) ein 29"-Bike im Programm. Warum nicht Canyon ?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2010)

Wozu?
Wo doch schon Trek Gary Fisher als eigenständige Marke eingestampft hat, kann es ja mit dem Marktpotential nicht mehr weit her sein.
IMHO ist das durch.

Ausserdem bieten sie ja auch keine Trekking- oder Crossräder an.
29er sind im CC-Race oder Cityposer Bereich sicher überlebensfähig, aber sonst sinnlos (29er DHler von Intense :rofl: ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon_biker (26. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Wo doch schon Trek Gary Fisher als eigenständige Marke eingestampft hat, kann es ja mit dem Marktpotential nicht mehr weit her sein.
> IMHO ist das durch.
> 
> ...





Mit deiner Einschätzung zum Einsatzbereich für 29" magst Du Recht haben - die Info, daß Trek Gary Fisher eingestampft hat liegst du allerdings daneben:


http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...kann es ja mit dem Marktpotential nicht mehr weit her sein.





cxfahrer schrieb:


> 29er sind im CC-Race oder Cityposer Bereich sicher überlebensfähig, aber sonst sinnlos...


Ich glaube, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Ich bin zwar (vielleicht zum Glück  ) selbst noch kein 29er gefahren, wenn ich mir aber so anhöre, was (trail- und vertrideorientierte) Bekannte und Freunde verblüfft und begeistert von ihren Testerfahrungen mit 29ern berichten, dann klingt das höchst interessant. Wenn ich mir dann weiters ansehe, wie z.B. krull sogar Treppen _bergauf_ fährt und bergab der überschlagsgefährdete Bereich erst deutlich später beginnt bzw. jedes Hindernis quasi "kleiner" wird... 

Ich denke, dass 29er von Race-Hardtails bis hin zur ca. 150mm-Fully-Klasse in spätestens 2-3 Jahren sehr stark werden werden.


----------



## berkel (26. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (29er DHler von Intense :rofl: ).


Gerade das Ding finde ich alles andere als lachhaft, würde ich gerne mal probefahren! Gefällt mir sogar optisch.

Ich stehe der Sache zwar auch skeptisch gegenüber, aber bevor ich es nicht selbst ausprobiert habe ...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2010)

@berkel, flo: 
Ich sehe den Vorteil der großen Räder im Gelände durchaus, es fahren in unsrer Bikerunde immer welche mit 29er HT mit. Steile Treppen runter fällt zB wohl leichter, auch Wurzelpassagen usw. 
Lasse ich alles gelten. 

Aber diese Verkrampfungen, den Federweg eines 160er oder gar DH Fullys mit großen Rädern UND fetten Reifen als 29er unterzubringen - das in einem Bereich, wo ZTR Flows auch keinen Sinn mehr machen. Ne, da glaube ich nicht dran. 

Dass 29er Fullys eine Marktchance haben im AM Bereich glaube ich wohl, aber ernsthafte Vorteile sehe ich nicht. BIKE-Vergleichtests hin oder her.

Die Eignung für steile Abfahrten .... Klar, großes Vorderrad und kleines Hinterrad - die 24er Hinterrad Geschichte war ja auch mal angesagt. Wenn käptnFR sich ein 29er Vorderrad ins 901 bauen würde... ..ist aber halt auch sehr speziell.

Für mich ist es eine Nische in Europa, wie Crossbikes, Cyclocrosser usw. - zumindest solange ein 29er HT mit gleichem Gewicht und gleichwertiger Ausstattung erheblich teurer als ein 26er ist (und das wird es immer sein).

PS: dies Video hier?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12859354"]Tales from the Vienna Wood / Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald on Vimeo[/ame]

Solche Wege fahre ich  mit meinem GrandCanyon Singlespeeder, und steilere Treppen rauf  (ok, mit fetten Reifen). Das kann doch jeder. Klar geht das mit nem 29er Fully fluffiger, aber das geht auch ohne. Erzähl mir nicht, für solche Trails braucht man ein irgendwie besonders geartetes MTB.
Schöne Trails, schönes Filmchen BTW. Schönes Bike auch, keine Frage.


----------



## berkel (26. August 2010)

Also für HTs kann ich es mir auf jeden Fall gut vorstellen, mir sind 26er HTs zu unkomfortabel.
Für technische Trails bin ich skeptisch bei engen Kehren (wobei KäptnFRs Hobel ja auch nicht gerade unsperrig ist ), sonst könnte es da sogar vorteilhaft sein, wie Flo schon schrieb.
Ich war gerade in PDS und die Bremswellen sind selbst mit 180+ Federweg sehr anstrengend, da könnte ich mir Vorteile mit 29 vorstellen und extrem enge Kurven gibt's auf DH Strecken ja nicht.

Fraglich ist nur, ob das auch für kleine Fahrer so vorteilhaft ist. Ich hab schon gehört, dass jemand an so einem Rad eine hydraulische Stütze braucht um auf-/absteigen zu können .


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für mich ist es eine Nische in Europa, wie Crossbikes, Cyclocrosser usw. - zumindest solange ein 29er HT mit gleichem Gewicht und gleichwertiger Ausstattung erheblich teurer als ein 26er ist (und das wird es immer sein).


Gleiches Gewicht: schwierig. Gleiche Ausstattung: da wird's preislich bald kaum Unterschiede geben. (zum Teil jetzt schon keine mehr)



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Erzähl mir nicht, für solche Trails braucht man ein irgendwie besonders geartetes MTB.


Natürlich nicht, schon gar nicht für diesen Trail. Ich fand nur verblüffend, wie leichtfüßig er mit den Race-Reifen die Treppen raufgefahren ist.
Aber: man bräuchte vielleicht auch keine 2,5er Muddy Marys oder gar DH32 auf steilen alpinen Trails. Irgendwer mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik kann's auch mit einem Racing Ralph. 
Mit den fett profilierten Reifen geht's halt _einfacher_/sicherer.
Genauso seh ich's mit 29ern. 

Ob man die 29er auch sinnvoll in langen Federwegen unterbringen wird, bin ich gespannt. 
Auf verblockten nicht allzu verwinkelten Downhills dürfte aber wohl nichts schneller sein als ein 29er-Downhiller.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2010)

Na für große Fahrer kannst mir aber nicht erzählen @berkel, dass es da besser geht! Ich seh auf 29ern meist Leute unter 1.90 und über 1.70. 
Es gibt ja in den diversen 29er Foren Leute, die einem weismachen wollen, dass es für unsereins absolut ideal wäre - aber wie du schon anmerkst, die Bikes werden dann sowas von unhandlich und schwer.
Das 301Mk8 wäre dann so als 29er meine Fantasie eines sperrigen Bikes in XXL  ...

Achso - die Bremswellen würden sich dann schon auf die großen Räder anpassen, sie würden halt größer...

Hier bei uns fährt einer für IF und hat ein wunderschönes IF 29er HT (so in etwa) mit allem was gut und teuer ist und fährt damit Rennen usw., der ist auch um die 1.90, aber ich will garnicht wissen, was das Teil gekostet hat (mehr als dein 901). Wenn der Aufwand keine Rolle mehr spielt, seh ich da auch eine Chance. 

Die Reifenfrage ist natürlich interessant, denn mit größerem Raddurchmesser steigt bei gleicher Reifenbreite die Aufstandsfläche. Man braucht daher eigentlich keine 2.5erMM (wer braucht die eh). Allerdings ist die Durchschlagsicherheit bei verblocktem Terrain eben auch nur mit Volumen zu verbessern, wenn man nicht Vollgummi fahren will (ich hatte schon Durchschlag vorn mit MM2.5 falt) oder auf Anschlag aufpumpen mag.

Ich hatte das eingangs bewusst so formuliert - es ist halt für Leute, die das Besondere lieben. Oder für Racer (weil man sich Federung spart, die beim Wiegetritt nur stört).

Ein Canyon ist ja nix Besonderes.


----------



## canyon_biker (26. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist. ...
> 
> Ich denke, dass 29er von Race-Hardtails bis hin zur ca. 150mm-Fully-Klasse in spätestens 2-3 Jahren sehr stark werden werden.




Eben deshalb: Es scheint, als warte Canyon die weitere Entwicklung erst mal ab. Das Strive ist ja eigentlich auch eine (vielleicht bessere) Kopie eines bereits bestehenden Designs (z.B. Focus).

Auf der Eurobike ist jedenfalls nix am Start !


----------



## Dosenbrot (26. August 2010)

canyon_biker schrieb:


> Jeder namhafte Hersteller führt mittlerweile (zumindest für 2011 in Planung) ein 29"-Bike im Programm. Warum nicht Canyon ?


 
Canyon hat sich als seriöser Premiumhersteller etabliert. Warum sollte Canyon jetzt auf den 29er-Hype aufspringen?

Ich meine, es ist ja bekannt, dass 29er nix taugen. Und den 26ern ist fast allen Bereichen unterlegen sind. 

Außerdem will eh niemand ein 29er haben, es sei denn das Opfer hat sich von seinem Händler volllabern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (26. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na für große Fahrer kannst mir aber nicht erzählen @berkel, dass es da besser geht! Ich seh auf 29ern meist Leute unter 1.90 und über 1.70.
> Es gibt ja in den diversen 29er Foren Leute, die einem weismachen wollen, dass es für unsereins absolut ideal wäre


Hm, bei uns großen Fahrern liegt der Schwerpunkt halt höher, wir fahren ja auch keine 20" Laufräder. Da würden 29er dagegen wirken. Ich muss mich in steilen Abfahrten schon ganz schön zusammenfalten damit ich genug Druck auf dem VR habe, aber nicht über den Lenker gehe. Ich weiß gar nicht wie du das machst .



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Achso - die Bremswellen würden sich dann schon auf die großen Räder anpassen, sie würden halt größer...


Es darf natürlich nicht jeder mit so einem Teil rumfahren.


----------



## CleanSweep (27. August 2010)

Für mich ist das Argument #1 gegen 29" immer noch: sieht doof aus!


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Hm, bei uns großen Fahrern liegt der Schwerpunkt halt höher, wir fahren ja auch keine 20" Laufräder. Da würden 29er dagegen wirken. Ich muss mich in steilen Abfahrten schon ganz schön zusammenfalten damit ich genug Druck auf dem VR habe, aber nicht über den Lenker gehe. Ich weiß gar nicht wie du das machst .



AFAIK liegt beim 901 das Tretlager höher als beim Torque und außerdem ist das Torque um einiges kürzer. 

Bei einem 29er liegt das Tretlager ja im Verhältnis zu den Radnaben noch tiefer, das sorgt ja für dieses Fahrgefühl "wie auf Schienen". 
In einer Steilstufe bezweifle ich aber, dass das was bringt. Andererseits, oft bleibt man ja bei so Stufen an kleinen Kanten mit dem Vorderrad grad in dem Momenthängen,wo man sein ganzes Gewicht vorn hat -da würde ein größeres Vorderrad dann helfen, nicht über den Lenker zu gehen. 

Ich bin ja noch nie eins gefahren und würde mich ja auch bekehren lassen, aber ich glaube einfach nicht dran, dass ein Crossrad mit dicken Reifen für das was ICH fahre die Lösung ist.
Für sowas wie in dem Video, wenn das dauernd zu fahren wär, so wie in USA, schon möglich. 

Bleibt immer noch das Argument: Rahmen NOCH größer, Teile noch schwerer usw. - wie gesagt, das LV301Mk8 in XXL als 29er wäre da so meine abschreckende Vorstellung. 
Auch wenn es in XXL mit 29er Rädern nicht ganz so furchtbar hässlich wär....


----------



## Oregonian (21. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
guckt mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe des neuen deutschsprachigen Magazins World of Mountainbiking (WOMB). Eigentlich geht es auf den Seiten 51 und 52 nur um einen Test der neuen Fox F100 Gabel. Getestet wurde aber die 29er-Version verbaut in einem Fully von Canyon wie unschwer auf dem DIN A4-Foto zu erkennen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie hinten dann 26" fahren. Vielleicht ist es eine Marketingstrategie, dass 2011 erst mal das Strive kommt und 2012 dann die 29er. Für eine reine Studie klingt das Fahrverhalten im Test zu verlockend!


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Dezember 2010)

ich hab robJ gestern mit einer art 29er nerve die isartrails rocken sehn. und er war so schnell unterwegs, dass ich mit meinem 26er nicht hinterherkam sonst hätt ich mir das genauer angesehn. 29er wird definitv kommen. ich wart auch drauf. bis jetzt gibts kaum günstige komplett 29er zum ausschlachten. mein neuer stahlrahmen wartet auf 29er parts.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

Das Rose ist doch laut Test so schlecht von der Geo (Bikeradar, Bikeblöd) und hat so gute Parts (Gabel, LRS), dass sich das Schlachten lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. Dezember 2010)

erfahrungsgemäss hat canyon die besseren parts und die rahmen sind begehrter im weiterverkauf.


----------



## Jogi (26. Dezember 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich hab robJ gestern mit einer art 29er nerve die isartrails rocken sehn. und er war so schnell unterwegs, dass ich mit meinem 26er nicht hinterherkam sonst hätt ich mir das genauer angesehn. 29er wird definitv kommen. ich wart auch drauf. bis jetzt gibts kaum günstige komplett 29er zum ausschlachten. mein neuer stahlrahmen wartet auf 29er parts.



Bist dir sicher, dass Rob das war? Afaik ist er zur Zeit in Südafrika.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (21. März 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> erfahrungsgemäss hat canyon die besseren parts und die rahmen sind begehrter im weiterverkauf.



ja...aber canyon hat ja keine 29er parts..da is rose natürlich besser.
Der Rahmen des roses an sich ist super(sehr hochwertig) ..nur von der geo ist er bergab nicht ausgereift.
Bin vor einigen wochen mal das Stumpjumper 29er hardtail testgefahren,
d.h. schlammige winkelige trails bergauf, bergab,schwierige passagen.
Habe es nur durch zufall getestet...und mußte feststellen....das 29er ist normalen Hardtails überlegen...war sehr schnell, pulsfrequenz niedriger, konnte schwierige  Passagen viel leichter meistern...ich konnte nicht einen Nachteil erkennen..
Ungläubig sind 2 Kumpels jeweils noch ne Runde gefahren....beide kamen zu dem gleichen Ergebnis.
Auch ich Wünsche mir ein Canyon29er  mit der neuen Getriebenabe am besten....und wenns noch geht ne 29er Magura Durin.
Ich bin mir Sicher daß auch die 29er Fullys  grandios Fahren.


----------



## Bench (21. März 2011)

ich warte mal auf 32er


----------



## Balu. (21. März 2011)

29" und 32" sind schon wieder überholt ...

36" !


----------



## Deleted 57670 (21. März 2011)

BALU: was ist das für ein Rad? was für Laufräder und Reifen...wer stellt den Sowas her? Zirkusausstatter?


----------



## Bench (21. März 2011)

wow, stimmt ja sogar


----------



## Balu. (21. März 2011)

redwood schrieb:


> BALU: was ist das für ein Rad? was für Laufräder und Reifen...wer stellt den Sowas her? Zirkusausstatter?



36er baut z.B. Black Sheep oder Kaos Custom, es gibt aber auch einen Hersteller von 36" Cruisern, der mir grad entfallen ist ...


----------



## DiggaBiker (21. März 2011)

canyon_biker schrieb:


> Jeder namhafte Hersteller führt mittlerweile (zumindest für 2011 in Planung) ein 29"-Bike im Programm. Warum nicht Canyon ?


 

Warum soll Canyon auf ein sterbendes Pferd setzen?


----------



## zoomer (21. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Warum soll Canyon auf ein sterbendes Pferd setzen?




Werde doch mal konkreter.
Hört sich so an als wurden die mehrere Jahre lang verkauft und jetzt
hätten Alle wieder das Interesse verloren.

Bevor ein Pferd sterben kann muss ja erst mal eins da sein.
Erst seit ein paar Monaten sind von den grösseren Herstellern erste
29er im Angebot. Wer schon letztes Jahr eines fuhr musste es, bis
auf einige Kleinhersteller, meist selbst importieren.


Wenn ich in die 29er Beiträge reinschaue sieht die Sache für mich
ganz anders als nach schwindendem Interesse oder mangelnden
Begeisterung aus.
Fälle von, ich hab da ein 29er gekauft aber das ist nix für mich ich
will wieder ein 26er, finde ich dort eher selten.

Ich kann nicht wissen wie viel 29er gegenüber den 26ern verkauft
werden können, bei Cannondale wars aber wohl genug, dass unter
den drei gut laufenden Rädern, deren Preise sie kurz nach Einführung
nach oben korrigiert haben, auch ein 29er war.
Solange man keine hat kann man halt auch keine verkaufen.

Die 29er sind für manche eine Alternative und Niemand muss Angst
haben dass sie die 26er vernichten werden. Und für Menschen unter
160 cm Körpergrösse werden sie wohl auch in Zukunft uninteressant
bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (22. März 2011)

> Erst seit ein paar Monaten sind von den grösseren Herstellern erste
> 29er im Angebot. Wer schon letztes Jahr eines fuhr musste es, bis
> auf einige Kleinhersteller, meist selbst importieren.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, ich bin mein erstes 29" 2004 probegefahren, seit 2006 besitze ich ein eigenes, ganz normal im Bikeshop bestellt.
Ich musste lediglich noch 3 weitere Jahre warten bis eine adäquate Federgabel für mich erscgwinglich war.



> Die 29er sind für manche eine Alternative und Niemand muss Angst
> haben dass sie die 26er vernichten werden. Und für Menschen unter
> 160 cm Körpergrösse werden sie wohl auch in Zukunft uninteressant
> bleiben.



:hacken


----------



## zoomer (11. April 2011)

So,
nachdem es mit der Verfügbarkeit meiner 29er Wunschmodelle doch etwas mau
ausschaut, hat Canyon wieder eine Chance - wenn sie sich beeilen 


(Mir wurde heute geraten doch gleich auf die 2012er Version zu warten   )


----------



## Oregonian (29. Mai 2011)

Heute war Alban Lakata beim UCI Worldcup in Offenburg mit einem unbeschrifteten mattschwarzen 29er Hardtail unterwegs. Fotos gibt´s leider keine, weil er so schnell war...


----------



## Quellekatalog (29. Mai 2011)

Oregonian schrieb:


> Heute war Alban Lakata beim UCI Worldcup in Offenburg mit einem unbeschrifteten mattschwarzen 29er Hardtail unterwegs. Fotos gibt´s leider keine, weil er so schnell war...



Da u.a. er schon des öfteren anklingen hat lassen, dass er große Vorteile von 29er zieht, war es für mich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ihm Canyon eins zur Verfügung stellt. Bleibt nur zu Offen, dass wir (Endkunden) schon nächstes Jahr ein Carbon 29er kaufen können. Dieses würde ich gerne zu meinem Torque Alpinist in meinen Fuhrpark übernehmen...


----------



## muchomamba (30. Mai 2011)

So wirds wohl aussehen 

Hoffe die Bilder funktionieren


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2011)

Unterrohr gefällt mir gar nicht,
aber die filigranen Sitzstreben sind der Hammer.

Vorne schauts nach Carbon aus, in der mitte nach Alu und hinten nach Stahl.
Was isses den nu ?


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Mai 2011)

Die Sattelstellung spricht Bände...

Besten Gruß


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Die Sattelstellung spricht Bände...
> 
> Besten Gruß



Bei der Schrittlänge müsste dann doch das Knie weit vor der Pedalachse
liegen - macht man das so ?

Sattelstellung sieht ein bisserl so aus als wären die 90er Vorbauten ausgegangen.
Und die breiten Flatbars auch, sonst müsste man ja keinen Rizer bei
umgedrehten Vorbau fahren.



Das sieht mir ehrlich gesagt zu sehr nach Betastadium aus, als ob ich
wirklich auf ein 2012er 29er hoffen könnte - mal schaun.


----------



## MUD´doc (31. Mai 2011)

Bin ehrlich überrascht. 
Wenn das die Option für ein 29er Canyon ist, dann wäre das das erste 29er, 
was mir zusagt... hab ich das geschrieben?
Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Knick im Unterrohr und dem, schon angemerkten, 
schlanken Hinterbau.
Auf dem Teil würd ich meine 28"-Crosserreifen draufziehen und schon hätte 
ich endlich wieder ein schnelles Tourenrad mit stabilen Komponenten für 
überraschende Feldeinfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, habe erst am Wochenende einige 29er gesehen... ich finde sie sind einfach häßlich.


----------



## Hammy (16. Juni 2011)

das gefällt mir echt gut...


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Juni 2011)

So langsam find ich die Teile auch schick.
Würde dann aber wohl lieber zum Fully greifen.


----------



## Hammy (27. Juni 2011)

wieso zum fully tendieren, finde genau das is das was ein gutes 29er ausmacht, die wartungsfreiheit eines ht´s und den komfort richtung 100mm Fully 

bin ich gespannt hoffentlich kommt das Gerät so. Schön in schwarz ^^


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. Juni 2011)

Weil genug HT's vorhanden sind.

Klar ist ein HT erstmal schneller zu realisieren wie nen Fully
aber warten wir es mal ab.

Denke da kommt noch was


----------



## sodsod (7. Juli 2011)

Any news on this bike. This is really a sick frame!!! When does this bike hit the market? Will it be in the beginning next season (October?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (13. Juli 2011)

In diesem Video gibt es einige bewegte Bilder des 29ers.
Das ist übrigens auch das erste Riesenrad, welches mir zusagt. Steuer- und Unterrohr sowie die Sitzstreben sind gut geraten.


----------



## zoomer (13. Juli 2011)

Sitzstreben schon,
Unterrohr gefällt mir gebogen weniger, dermassen verkürzte Steuerrohre
sind mir ein Graus. Sattelüberhöhung ist out. 

Insgesamt könnte ich mir aber, wenn in gewohnter Ausstattungslogik und
Kosten, einen Kauf durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2011)

Der Alban war irgendwie immer zu schnell


----------



## overslag (14. Juli 2011)

Hm,
also wenn Canyon 2012 ein Alu 29er rausbringt finde ich das unnötig!

1. Zu Schwer
2. Keine Dämpfung wie Carbon
3. Daher lieber ein 100mm Fully

Meine Meinung.....lieber Carbon 


Gruss


----------



## zoomer (14. Juli 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> also wenn Canyon 2012 ein Alu 29er rausbringt finde ich das unnötig!



Wie kommst Du jetzt auf Alu ?

Aber andererseits, ich fände das nicht schlecht .


----------



## overslag (14. Juli 2011)

weil die bilder alu Rahmen sind??...


----------



## zoomer (14. Juli 2011)

Also fÃ¼r mich ist des Carbon â¦.


----------



## overslag (14. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch geschweißt am steuerrohr ......


----------



## zoomer (14. Juli 2011)

Wer wÃ¼rde ein so unfÃ¶rmiges Gebilde als Steuerrohr in einem Alurahmen
verbauen ?



Ich nehm es zurÃ¼ck - das Strive hat es auch â¦.


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Also für mich ist des Carbon .



Nach dem Bild dürfte es Alu sein, schau mal den Übergang Ober-/Unter-/Steuerrohr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Juli 2011)

Ist Alu, wurde doch schon woanders gepostet!

Dass die Dämpfungseigenschaften eines 29ers anders sind wie bei einem 26er HT
sollte man aber nicht vergessen


----------



## sodsod (15. Juli 2011)

Sorry for my English. To my opinion this is not a a production ready bike. Look at the seatpost and the way the saddle is put in front. It also shows in the video at 1:53 min. Looks like they have to do some work on the geometry.


----------

